# SWAmbulance Paramedic School?



## OreoThief (Nov 14, 2007)

I noticed that SWA pays for Paramedic School. Does anyone know what the pre-requisites are, requirements, commitments, etc.? Is there a contract that has to be signed to obtain the schooling? You can't get something for nothing, you know.


----------



## seanm028 (Nov 14, 2007)

I heard it was a 4 or 5 year employment commitment.  Have you actually gotten a job with them?  I haven't even been able to get an interview with anyone here in the valley.


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 14, 2007)

Not yet, but I'm working on it. I just couldn't believe they pay for the school AND pay hourly. I wonder what the catch is. Hmmmmmm......


----------



## seanm028 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well good luck with that.  Maybe there is no catch, besides signing a contract promising to work there for x years... but that's probably too optimistic of me.  If you get any luck with employment, let me know!  I would love to work for Southwest or PMT.


----------



## certguy (Nov 15, 2007)

*Swa*

Guys , I don't know about the medic school , but I worked for SWA when they had an EMT operation years ago in San Diego . Thier system was a little different from what I was used too , but I liked it . The first manager was the best I ever worked for . He wrestled several contracts from existing companies and did so well he was promoted to the CEO's assistant . Unfortunately , the bonehead that took his place was lousy . They've got an awsome EVO training program That even had an old Arizona highway patrol ambulance rigged as a rollover vehicle . While you were driving a cone course , there was an onboard computer mounted between you and the instructor . He could program in everything from brake failure , to steering failure , to blowing up to 3 tires at once . The inst. had a dead man's switch to activate the mayhem when you least expect it . The manager was in the first class to do it and rolled it while they were filming a promo video . For safety , you wear a helmet and racing harness . It also had a roll cage . The program was called EVADE . Some of the training I got has come in handy driving a bus .


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 15, 2007)

Unless, you know that you are really going to stay and will live in the area for some time, or know that you really enjoy that company;I would stay away from indentured servant employment. Really, how much does Paramedic education costs? 

Does one really want to stay employed for a company for a lousy < $10k ?

There are plenty of Paramedic positions, and one can get a student loan as well use it for tax purposes if it is for advancing a career. 

Again, unless you are really sure that you will be happy and content, why sign your life away? 

R/r 911


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 15, 2007)

Very good point....... never even thought about that.


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 15, 2007)

seanm028 said:


> Well good luck with that.  Maybe there is no catch, besides signing a contract promising to work there for x years... but that's probably too optimistic of me.  If you get any luck with employment, let me know!  I would love to work for Southwest or PMT.



Will do. Where are you working now?


----------



## seanm028 (Nov 15, 2007)

OreoThief said:


> Will do. Where are you working now?




Nowhere, really. :sad:  I'm a volunteer EMT with Phoenix FD's Crisis Response Unit, but we don't see a whole lot of medical emergencies.  I'm also trying to get a job as a PCT with a local Level I Trauma Center.  I'm hoping that the experience there will be enough to convince SWA or PMT to hire me, since it sounded like neither of them will hire people without experience.


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 15, 2007)

do you have yahoo messenger.... we can chat? If so, you can PM me, or view my handle on my EMT Life profile.


----------

